# Beach Day w/ Trent!! (very pic heavy)



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

We finally got to go to our favorite beach!! We hadn't been to the coast since last summer, and it's been about a year and a half since we've visited this beach, so Trent was all sorts of excited. It was really windy so we only got to play for a couple of hours, but we had a ton of fun and got some neat pictures while we were there!

First, some posing


















His reward? The best reward. Off leash crazy time!









So naturally, the first thing he did was to dig some more

























He loooooves to dig. This is his happy face.


















And played King of the Beach









He was pretty happy up there


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

And a few more 



























Wish this was in focus!









Played a bit in the water


















Some posing along the coastline 


















Wheee!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

(wouldn't submit the first time, so I'm trying again... sorry if this is a repeat!)


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Then I wanted to play around with presets and black/white conversions, so I ended up with these


























































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh my god, I LOVE this dog!

My grandparents had working GSDs on the farm when I was growing up, and I never really thought about living with one as a pet, but between your gorgeous shots of Trent and a pregnant Wes, I'm starting to have serious puppy lust. Great photos!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

He is such a stunning dog! Your photography skills are amazing. It looks like a wonderful day on the beach.


----------



## TWW (Apr 15, 2014)

Wonderful pics and great looking dog.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Great pics. Trent is such a great looking dog and the beach is beautiful. I love that black and white of Trent on the driftwood. It almost looks like a beautiful painting. How do you convert a pic to black and white? 

I live in NYC and IMO this city looks amazing in black and white, and in general have an affinity for black and white pictures. I think black and white pictures, when done right, look elegant. I bet some of your other pictures, like the some from that bridge or some with forest/wooded areas in the background, would look great in black and white. 

Even my avatar is in black and white...


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I love all of these. Awesome shots. Did you go at golden hour or mid day? Is this on the Oregon coast? Sighh I need to make it out there..


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous as always!


----------



## cma48 (Mar 30, 2014)

Trent is absolutely breath taking. I think I have looked at this thread about 5 times. He is just so stunning.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow....amazing pics as usual. 

LOVE this action shot!! 










He reminds me of Stitch from Lilo & Stitch! LOL


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Wow....amazing pics as usual.
> 
> LOVE this action shot!!


OMG this photo is freakin' amazing!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> Oh my god, I LOVE this dog!
> 
> My grandparents had working GSDs on the farm when I was growing up, and I never really thought about living with one as a pet, but between your gorgeous shots of Trent and a pregnant Wes, I'm starting to have serious puppy lust. Great photos!


Thank you so much!! GSDs are a great breed and I don't think I'll ever be without one. And I, too, am experiencing some mad puppy fever courtesy of Xeph and Wes!!! It's going to be all sorts of wonderful when those puppies are born <3 



Remaru said:


> He is such a stunning dog! Your photography skills are amazing. It looks like a wonderful day on the beach.


Thank you, I really appreciate that! And it was a wonderful day - windy, but otherwise lovely weather and we had an amazing time.



TWW said:


> Wonderful pics and great looking dog.


Thanks!!  



Slartibartfast said:


> Great pics. Trent is such a great looking dog and the beach is beautiful. I love that black and white of Trent on the driftwood. It almost looks like a beautiful painting. How do you convert a pic to black and white?
> 
> I live in NYC and IMO this city looks amazing in black and white, and in general have an affinity for black and white pictures. I think black and white pictures, when done right, look elegant. I bet some of your other pictures, like the some from that bridge or some with forest/wooded areas in the background, would look great in black and white.
> 
> Even my avatar is in black and white...


Thank you so much - I always enjoy and appreciate your comments! For the black/white conversions, I usually just go through various VSCO presets that are designed to mimic the film photography look, and pick my favorite. Then I make some small additional changes with contrast, whites/blacks, shadows, grain, etc. I love, love, love black/white images and will always convert several from each batch into black/white. I will have to put them all together sometime and share them! 

I'd love to visit NYC and try my hand at street photography there. That'd be incredible. 



Kyndall54 said:


> I love all of these. Awesome shots. Did you go at golden hour or mid day? Is this on the Oregon coast? Sighh I need to make it out there..


Mid day! It's about a 2+ hour drive and we didn't want to leave that early or get home that late, so we ended up there early afternoon. Luckily the lighting was accommodating for the most part, though not always! And yes, this is on the Oregon coast - Lincoln City more specifically  I definitely think you should come to Oregon some time! 



ireth0 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous as always!


Thank you!! 



cma48 said:


> Trent is absolutely breath taking. I think I have looked at this thread about 5 times. He is just so stunning.


Ahh, that's so cool to hear. Thank you!



BellaPup said:


> Wow....amazing pics as usual.
> 
> LOVE this action shot!!
> 
> He reminds me of Stitch from Lilo & Stitch! LOL


Thanks! And oh my goodness, I LOVE that comparison!!! LOL I swear, sometimes there may even be some similarities in personality... 



RabbleFox said:


> OMG this photo is freakin' amazing!


Thank you!! I was glad to finally get some in focus action shots! 



CandyLeopard said:


> Drop dead gorgeous!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Gorgeous dog and awesome photos


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in love! He is just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Great shots! He's a stunner.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

He is absolutely stunning!!!
Cracking photos


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Gorgeous dog and awesome photos


Thank you!! Really appreciate it!



xena said:


> I'm in love! He is just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks so much! I adore him, too! He's a great dog all around. 



BostonBullMama said:


> Great shots! He's a stunner.


Thank you!! 



Foxes&Hounds said:


> He is absolutely stunning!!!
> Cracking photos


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope you do put your black and whites together and post them some time and I would love to see you try NYC street photos. Maybe when you get a chance to put the black and white pics together you can start a black and white thread only. It's almost becoming a lost art and we rarely see any here.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Trent is simply gorgeous. I stand in awe of your action shots. Amazing!


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I love the black and white photos of him on the big log and stacked on the beach! Beautiful!

Seriously, does Trent ever have bad photos?? Lol


----------

